# Best Show Name Contest:



## xxisabellaxx (Apr 3, 2011)

alright This is my morgan Merlin and his Full name is Honker Harmony Pegasus. If you were to give him a unique show name what would it be?

Have fun with this contest and it ends 5-11-12 

I will pick the best fitting one.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

- Raise the Bar High
- Blown Away
- Light Up the Dance Floor
- My One Love
- Flaming Esprit
- Red Winged Angels
- Careful What You Wish For
- Cunning Careful
- Lemonade Kool-Aide
- Sing Your Song
- Wishing On A Dream
- Evacuate the Dance Floor
- Butterscotch Kisses
- Make Your Fate
- Take The Chance
- Fly Free

I might come up with more later


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Magical Harmony
Merlin's Pride
Merlin's King
Magic by the Books
Too and Fro 
World Go Round


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

What I came up with are the following. Two are names given to Merlin from the Arthurian Legend and the other is a name that crosses your horse's barn name with his full name. Hope I've given some ideas.

Merlin In Harmony
Merlin Ambrosius (Merlin's name in the Arthurian legend)
Myrddin Emrys (welsh translation for the name above, also means "immortal" or "never dying")


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Climb Every Mountain 
Merlin Sittin' Pretty
My Delight
Merlin's Delight
Thunderhead
Mister Merlin


----------

